# Color help!?!



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

What color will she be?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, never seen all that grey all around the middle of a GSD puppies mid-section.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Cutie pie! Looks black & tan. Are the black hairs on her back and upper sides solid black ?


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wow, never seen all that grey all around the middle of a GSD puppies mid-section.


Isn't it just a lighting issue?


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a really light tan not grey


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Wait yes it is grey.. We just got her last night so I was not sure


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wow, never seen all that grey all around the middle of a GSD puppies mid-section.



It's like white mixed a little with the tan


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Jakesworld said:


> Cutie pie! Looks black & tan. Are the black hairs on her back and upper sides solid black ?



Yes solid black. I was curious because she has a lot of black her whole back is black tail and all the way to her ankles you could say.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Am I wrong in thinking that the whiter tan is a possibly a sign of a recessive white gene fading the tan?
Looks like a b&t though.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

That is one fluffy puppy!! Sooo cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that the whiter tan is a possibly a sign of a recessive white gene fading the tan?
> Looks like a b&t though.



You can see a few white hairs similar to a person with some grey hairs


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

kelli mims said:


> You can see a few white hairs similar to a person which some grey hairs



About that!! Does that change as an adult? Or is she going to be a long hair?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wow, never seen all that grey all around the middle of a GSD puppies mid-section.


It's a Panda Dog!!!


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Eiros said:


> That is one fluffy puppy!! Sooo cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



About that!! Does that change as an adult?? Or will she be long haired?


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, I think she's b&t. I think she has too much tan to be a bi-color. But then I've only had one saddled gsd. I'm more familiar with sables.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Jakesworld said:


> Well, I think she's b&t. I think she has too much tan to be a bi-color. But then I've only had one saddled gsd. I'm more familiar with sables.



The parents they showed us where Black and Tan but who knows if they where her parents because it was Craigslist!! She is just really fluffy and has a lot of black so I was not sure


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah it's a black and tan, too early to tell if it will be a saddle or blanket.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

selzer said:


> Yeah it's a black and tan, too early to tell if it will be a saddle or blanket.



Okay either way I was just curious and new to german sheps!! What about her fur? Will she stay fluffy??


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

My puppy tends to come out grey like that in pictures but looks black in person because of my cheap camera. Non-expert guess from me is your pup is a longer-coated Blanket Back.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

KaiserandStella said:


> My puppy tends to come out grey like that in pictures but looks black in person because of my cheap camera. Non-expert guess from me is your pup is a longer-coated Blanket Back.



That's what I was thinking


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

God only knows, maybe felt he was posting in misinformation thursdays. 

She looks like a coat. That fluff will change, but she looks like she is going to be either long coated, or a plush.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

selzer said:


> God only knows, maybe felt he was posting in misinformation thursdays.
> 
> She looks like a coat. That fluff will change, but she looks like she is going to be either long coated, or a plush.



Idk either!! Lol and yea I think she may keep some fluff


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Meanwhile back to the OP, I think she'll stay fluffy. Look at the bottoms of her back feet, if they're black on the heels and she has black extending down past the knee on her front legs, she might be a rich bi-color. They can have tan points on their head, around the mouth and my bi-color had some silver on his belly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nah, I don't think so, the ears are brown. There is no penciling on the toes. There is a LOT of tan for a baby this age. 

It looks kind of like a German Show line pup. 

I could be wrong...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Typical plush, German Showline black and red pup:



This is a longcoat black and red pup:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Who knows if she will be fluffy- but have you ever heard the term "German Shedder"? Bob


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

selzer said:


> Nah, I don't think so, the ears are brown. There is no penciling on the toes. There is a LOT of tan for a baby this age.
> 
> It looks kind of like a German Show line pup.
> 
> I could be wrong...



I just posted another picture take a look.. She is really wooly like


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

long stock coat baby  She's cute. I love the fuzzy ones (biased)


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

mego said:


> long stock coat baby  She's cute. I love the fuzzy ones (biased)



Lol thank you!


----------



## pete026 (Jan 5, 2014)

This may be obvious to some but thought I'd share (I'm new to this site but not GSDs):
1. The first picture in the thread is not a large Grey area. It is the sunlight. You can see the bright area on the wall.
2. My guess is "Black and Tan". Puppies are significantly darker than their adult colors will be. Females will get much grayer in their saddle as they get older but I would be surprised to see much Grey in a puppy at this age.
3. Puppies have a completely different coat than an adult. They have a fine, somewhat fluffy coat. This coat will be gradually lost to their adult coat. An adult should have a 2 layer coat. A soft insulating layer underneath and a coarse overcoat for undercoat/rain protection. I'm not as familiar with long coats but have seen pictures of them as puppies. This puppy looks more like a thicker regular coat than a true long coat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

pete026 said:


> This may be obvious to some but thought I'd share (I'm new to this site but not GSDs):
> 
> 1. The first picture in the thread is not a large Grey area. It is the sunlight. You can see the bright area on the wall.
> 
> ...



It helps!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

No. Its not a true long coat (no undercoat) it looks like a long stock coat -- still double coated and becoming more and more common... and very much like my puppy did at that age. She will most likely end up with a ton of tan. Op I will pm you some pics


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

mego said:


> No. Its not a true long coat (no undercoat) it looks like a long stock coat -- still double coated and becoming more and more common... and very much like my puppy did at that age. She will most likely end up with a ton of tan. Op I will pm you some pics



Thanks


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wow, never seen all that grey all around the middle of a GSD puppies mid-section.


That's the sun reflecting 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lilie said:


> It's a Panda Dog!!!


Pandas have at least 35% of these fur white. It's not a panda. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

